# How long does it take for a scorpion to molt?..



## borification (Sep 25, 2012)

its been more than 2 months now since i got my scorps, when i first got my scorps, he said that the other one will molt soon.. but until now it hasnt molted yet.. is there a specific months, days, or weeks, before a scorp to molt?.. i can see the spaces between their back.. and is there any changes in color if a scorp is about to molt? thanks in advance..


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 25, 2012)

There isn't, they molt whenever the time is right.

Does it still eat?


----------



## snippy (Sep 25, 2012)

The colors dull out a bit. Make a picture and use the search, you will find this question has been asked many times before.

Most scorpions molt when they molt, but I can see a slight decrease in molts during (the german) winter.

Regards
Finn


----------



## rd_07 (Sep 26, 2012)

molting depends on species, food intake and temperature


----------



## borification (Sep 27, 2012)

heres a pic of my scorps.. and i dont know if their color are dull..


----------



## snippy (Sep 27, 2012)

If kept correctly (and that includes ways for them to "indulge" in their natural behavior like burrowing), the upper one should not be too far away from molting. Does it still eat?

Regards
Finn


----------



## borification (Sep 27, 2012)

both of them dont eat anymore.. i dont know why.. the person who gave it to me said that the smaller one is about to molt soon... thats more than two months ago.. and when i got them they were about same size... but the smaller one doesnt eat but the other (the big one) eats a lot (about 3-4 lats a day or every other day) thats why it got a lot bigger and fatter...


----------



## snippy (Sep 27, 2012)

Post a picture of your tank.

You feed them several items A DAY?? That's way too much. Once or twice a week with a sufficiently sized prey item is okey for juveniles.

Regards
Finn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## borification (Oct 3, 2012)

i will post my tank tomorrow.


----------



## voldemort (Oct 9, 2012)

i think it would be wise to separate them


----------



## gromgrom (Oct 10, 2012)

longer than their previous molt took.


----------

